
Madrid adopts Tor and GlobaLeaks as whistleblowing tools against corruption - charlieanon
https://www.lavanguardia.com/local/madrid/20180710/45819706212/madrid-tendra-buzon-de-denuncias-que-permitira-acceder-desde-internet-de-manera-anonima-y-sin-conocimientos-informaticos.html
======
nopainnogain
What is GlobaLeaks?

~~~
mirimir
[https://www.globaleaks.org/](https://www.globaleaks.org/)

> GlobaLeaks is an open-source, free software intended to enable secure and
> anonymous whistleblowing initiatives.

The other main option is [https://securedrop.org/](https://securedrop.org/)

Both rely on Tor onion services.

